# What's/who's in Boston, MA?



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a conference in Boston and will arrive tomorrow, just wondering what cool places there are to visit and/or if there are any frog shops or locations to see? I'll only have half day Sat and half day Sun to look around. 

Maybe the zoo has an amphibian house? I'll be doing some research online to see what I can find. I do see the Boston Aquarium has a dart frog setup. Just though someone can help out who's from Boston. 

I also like wildlife in general.

Thanks!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't been to the aquarium in a while but the Museum of Science is also pretty cool.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Viewed the webiste, thanks!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

enjoy, boston, weather should be perfect this weekend!


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks! I think I've decided to go watch the whales.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Does good weather in Boston mean it won't be too cold? Or it won't be too hot?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

70s I think


----------

